# Journeyman and Master examination preparation courses



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Did anyone out here who is licensed take a prep course before taking the exam for your Journey or Master? If so, tell me:

1) How many times did you fail if any? before you got your license.

2) How much was the course?

3) Did your state have a copper practical for the journeyman?

4) Was it hard for you to find someone who was giving prep courses?

5) What made your prep course worth it? or made it to where you wanted your money back??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Did anyone out here who is licensed take a prep course before taking the exam for your Journey or Master? If so, tell me:
> 
> 1) How many times did you fail if any? before you got your license.
> 
> ...


Yes it was a required code classes and OSHA 10 hr!! But he set it up like a prep class. It was 550 for 42 hr class

1 no. Aced all three parts

2. 550

3. Yes 3/4 copper coupling soft solder both sides 

4. No

5. Worth 1000 to me. Teacher was a retired test examiner ,, encouraged class discussion and provided pizza for lunch!! If you payed attention you couldn't fail I made 97, written 98, shop work 100, two story doll house rough in!!

Why do you ask ???


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just curious. SOme have a hard time finding a course, and here in Michigan,our exams are very tough, it is hard to find a course. Just looking at another persons perspective and experience. Could help better some of our guys! Thanks!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tx had a 50% fail rate till the new required training!!! Not sure what the fail rate is now


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Tx had a 50% fail rate till the new required training!!! Not sure what the fail rate is now


 




I hear FL has over a 70% fail rate for 1st time test-takers for the master plumbing license.

If one studies, it's not an impossible test to pass. I think alot of people take it too lightly.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I took the home study course and studied my ass off. Passed the Florida certified plumbing contractor exam the first time. I think I was one of like 6 in the state to pass that exam cycle.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I was sent a little study guide when I signed up for both the journey man and masters test. I passed both on the first try, I don't know if you would say the test was super easy or if I'm just wicked shmart. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Tx had a 50% fail rate till the new required training!!! Not sure what the fail rate is now


 
Fail rate I presume is a great deal higher in KY, like 80% to 90%.


You want that fail rate to be high; that means you have to be someone who posesses the ability to do plumbing, but also know the profession outside of the code book, and that's what trips up so many.


They purposely ask questions that you will not find in the book. Anyone can study a book and hold the retention long enough to pass. I know a few master plumbers that have absolutely no business being in the plumbing business, but make excellent field or service plumbers being told what to do and when to do it. That isn't by any fault to their own, that's just the measure that some of us have and some don't. 


Taking plumbing code courses, code refresher courses are useful. Those test exam courses work well too.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure what code Michigan follows (IPC?), but it's a good idea to get you some code books(commentary versions) of the IPC, IFGC, and the IMC books. You should be studying those on a daily basis until it's second nature. It's very important to be familiar with the definitions, and general regulations sections, as those sections will be in the exams most. 

There are alot on study books and prep books online if you do a search on amazon. The books that have exams over every chapter in the code book are the most useful. They will make you learn how to find things in the code book, which is the best way to learn. No one will memorizes all the code. If they say they have they are lying. Whats important is knowing where to reference stuff in the code books when needed. Good luck.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Get the code book , commentary and a study test, and study. My opinion is to save your money on the crash course, just a way for someone else to make money (hard earned) I and you are just as smart as the next man. Passed both Journeyman and Master 1st time. but don't expect to pass if you don't study. :thumbsup: Good luck, Even if you don't pass on the first time it does not mean you are not a good plumber or won't make a good plumber.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

High failure rates are not a bad thing, keeps out the riff raff....:laughing:

I know other journeymen who can't pass the state master's exam.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

here in VA. its open book they had to simplify it you guys guess why


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> I took the home study course and studied my ass off. Passed the Florida certified plumbing contractor exam the first time. I think I was one of like 6 in the state to pass that exam cycle.


 




Some people think that an open book exam means it's not that difficult (I was on of them). All I have to say to those guys is, "Wait 'til you take the test."

I know a guy who took the FL exam twice and failed twice. I asked him, "How hard could it be?" He told me, "Wait 'til you see all the books."....:laughing: He was right...:yes:

Then I know another guy who took it and failed. He said the time ran out and he couldn't finish all the questions. I asked him, "Hmm, with all the time they give you, and you couldn't finish the exam?" He said, "Wait 'til you take the exam."....He was right also....:yes:


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Some people think that an open book exam means it's not that difficult (I was on of them). All I have to say to those guys is, "Wait 'til you take the test."
> 
> I know a guy who took the FL exam twice and failed twice. I asked him, "How hard could it be?" He told me, "Wait 'til you see all the books."....:laughing: He was right...:yes:
> 
> Then I know another guy who took it and failed. He said the time ran out and he couldn't finish all the questions. I asked him, "Hmm, with all the time they give you, and you couldn't finish the exam?" He said, "Wait 'til you take the exam."....He was right also....:yes:


Well I can tell you first hand I took the NYC master plumber test which is not a open book test and passed first try. Then took the westchester county test which is a open book and a different code and passed first try without one minute of any studying, I'm sorry I don't understand how can you fail a open book test when you bring the answers with you in the book!? And be the way I didn't just get by with the open book test I scored a 94,those damn picture questions f••• me up!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Lmp said:


> Well I can tell you first hand I took the NYC master plumber test which is not a open book test and passed first try. Then took the westchester county test which is a open book and a different code and passed first try without one minute of any studying, I'm sorry I don't understand how can you fail a open book test when you bring the answers with you in the book!? And be the way I didn't just get by with the open book test I scored a 94,those damn picture questions f••• me up!


Did you take a prep course? I went to Manny, also passed first try wish they gave us a score though not just pass or fail (not that it matters)


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup I took manny's class, I don't think I would've passed if I didn't. That was the most stressful 3 years of my life! I agree about the score I would like to know but I guess it don't matter.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Lmp said:


> Yup I took manny's class, I don't think I would've passed if I didn't. That was the most stressful 3 years of my life! I agree about the score I would like to know but I guess it don't matter.


I don't think I would have passed it without his class either. And I hear you about the stress, nothing can prepare you for that roller coaster.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lmp said:


> Well I can tell you first hand I took the NYC master plumber test which is not a open book test and passed first try. Then took the westchester county test which is a open book and a different code and passed first try without one minute of any studying, I'm sorry I don't understand how can you fail a open book test when you bring the answers with you in the book!? And be the way I didn't just get by with the open book test I scored a 94,those damn picture questions f••• me up!


 




Take the FL state exam and then you'll see what I'm talking about. 

By the way, on our test you need to draw (5) isometric drawings. You're given the flat (floor plan) drawing and you have to produce an isometric view. 

How many code books do you guys get tested on?...


----------

